# Bowfishing pics



## bowhunter63 (May 19, 2009)

some nice grass carp


----------



## Augustabowhunter (May 19, 2009)

very nice carp. What river are you fishing?


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (May 20, 2009)

good job fella's.  maybe i'll have me day like that one day!!!!


----------



## GAX (May 20, 2009)

Nice!! Man, I wish I could find some grassies......


----------



## RIVER_CAT (May 20, 2009)

I hope those weren't shot in SC.......You not suppose to possess them in SC.......that means no shooting!


----------



## bowhunter63 (May 20, 2009)

perfectly legal


----------



## Hard Core (May 21, 2009)

Looks good, glad to see the kids getting in in the action.


----------



## Al33 (May 22, 2009)

Great photo's and nice fish!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------

